# Electronic Arts und das "Project Ten Dollar"



## Gunny Hartman (19. Februar 2010)

Electronic Arts hat etwas gegen gebrauchte Spiele. Das dürfte vielen bekannt sein. Bekannt dürften den meisten hier mittlerweile auch DLCs sein. 
Laut Businessweek.com hat EA einen Weg gefunden, den Handel mit gebrauchten Spielen zu unterbinden, bzw. an gebraucht verkauften Spielen noch zu verdienen. Das ganze nennt sich "Project Ten Dollar". Ziel ist es, Spiele immer abhängiger von DLCs zu machen, die man als Käufer eines gebrauchten Spiels für 10 Dollar erwerben kann/muss. Mit Mass Effect 2 und Dragon Age: Origins gibt es auch schon zwei Spiele, die nach diesem Prinzip den Gebrauchthandel einschränken sollen. 

Das ganze soll dann so funktionieren: Jemand kauft ein Spiel und bekommt mit dem Spiel einen Bonus-Code, mit dem er DLCs für das Spiel herunterladen kann. Die DLCs sind an den EA-Account gebunden und nicht übertragbar. Möchte Jemand dieses Spiel nun gebraucht kaufen, muss er für die DLCs 10 Dollar bezahlen. 

Im Fall der beiden oben genannten Spiele, handelt es sich um zusätzliche Inhalte. Dies soll sich aber nach und nach ändern, so dass man die DLCs braucht, um das Spiel fertig zu spielen. 
Offenbar will EA dieses Prinzip quasi heimlich einführen, so dass sich die Kunden langsam daran gewöhnen. 

In Zukunft sieht es also so aus, als würden Spiele als Shareware verkauft werden. Man bezahlt 50, 50€ für das Spiel und muss dann nochmals Geld investieren, wenn man es zu ende spielen möchte. 

Dieses Vorgehen scheint die Disskusion um DLCs weiter anzuheizen, da DLCs onehin nicht unbedingt sehr beliebt sind, weil sie oft zu wenig bieten und zu teuer sind. Das Vorhaben von EA könnte den Ruf der DLCs nochmals enorm schädigen und die Akzeptanz weiter verringern. Ganz nach dem Motto: *Gaming must be payable*, finde Ich, sollte man DLCs weitestgehend boykottieren und überteuerte Spiele im Laden stehen lassen. 

Electronic Arts: Lost in an Alien Landscape - BusinessWeek


----------



## leckerbier (19. Februar 2010)

Das wird immer schlimmer mitz den DLC. Ich persönlich habe noch kein DLC gekauft und werde es auch weiter nicht machen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn das soweit kommt, das man DLC kaufen muss um ein Spiel zu beenden, spiele ich wieder Tetris auf dem Gameboy -.-

No way!


----------



## goliath (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,

also ich kann ja verstehen, dass die ganzen Raubkopierer sehr schädlich sind ! 

Und da diese .... den Markt quasi kaputt "saugen", finde ich erstmal jede Aktion gegen Raubkopie gut !

Die EINFACHSTE und BESTE Lösung wäre für MICH (!!!), dass EA auch einfach aus STEAM setzt.

Da ist alles dabei, eine Community wie bei den Konsolen, Kopier Schutz, Weiterverkauf nicht möglich usw...

DAS wäre mal eine Lösung


----------



## TAZ (19. Februar 2010)

Durch sowas bekommen die Leute die sich die Spiele saugen doch erst recht nen Grund...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. Februar 2010)

Ich selber hab nichts gegen DLCs, solange sie nicht zu teuer sind und der Inhalt gut ist. Wenn ein DLC aber so aussieht, dass es beispielsweise ein Rüstungsgegenstand oder eine Waffe ist und man dafür 5€ bezahlt, dann ist das Wucher. Wenn Ich erst noch einen DLC herunterladen und bezahlen muss, um ein Spiel fertig zu spielen, obwohl Ich schon den vollen Preis für das ganze Spiel bezahlt habe, wenn Ich schon 40€, 50€, 60€ hingelegt habe, dann ist das eine Schweinerei!


----------



## bernder (19. Februar 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich kann ja verstehen, dass die ganzen Raubkopierer sehr schädlich sind !
> 
> ...



1. Raubkopierer sind schädlich ! Fakt! Was gibts da zu verstehen?
2. Steam ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit kein guter Kopierschutz. 
Wie kommst du darauf  
3. sind EA Games bereits bei Steam

Mir persönlich geht dieses ganze Community gedönst ziemlich auf den Keks (bin ich der einzige dem es so ziemlich egal ist wer meine Statistiken sieht, bzw der nicht für jeden Furz ein en Account anlegen will  ) .


----------



## MysticBinary82 (19. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> In Zukunft sieht es also so aus, als würden Spiele als Shareware verkauft werden. Man bezahlt 50, 50€ für das Spiel und muss dann nochmals Geld investieren, wenn man es zu ende spielen möchte.


 
Nein eben nicht, nur der der es gebraucht erwirbt muss für die DLCs etwas bezahlen. Sprich auch und das ist die absicht von EA auch die Raubkopierer die es durchspielen wollen. Der normale Käufer sollte da ausgenommen werden, zumindest hieß es so mal in einer News hier auf PCGH. Alles andere sind spekulationen, zumal deine Aussage auch nur auf diesen beruhen. Keine ahnung wo du das her hast.


----------



## Chrno (19. Februar 2010)

Urheberrechtsverletzer wird das aber nicht aufhalten. DLCs kann auch mit Kopien spielen.
Der Dummer ist mal wieder der Käufer. Aber so versucht EA wohl sinkende Absatzzahlen finanziell zu kompensieren.


----------



## Lelwani (19. Februar 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich kann ja verstehen, dass die ganzen Raubkopierer sehr schädlich sind !
> 
> ...




wenn mann keinen plan hat lieber die backen halten...

denkst bestimmt auch jeder der das spiel lädt würde es kaufen... na dann bleib mal weiter in deiner schönen traumwelt...

Wieso lädt jmd ein spiel?  weil es die 50€ nich wert is?! evtl schonma an diesen punkt gedacht?...

aba du weist es sicherlich besser omg und nu geh wieder in deiner blümchenwelt spielen...


----------



## Two-Face (19. Februar 2010)

Damit machst du's aber auch nur noch schlimmer und nicht besser.^^


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Februar 2010)

Ganz normale Sache ist ein unternehmen.

Aber man muss ja nicht wegen jeder ******** ne news machen ne.


----------



## HolySh!t (19. Februar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wenn das soweit kommt, das man DLC kaufen muss um ein Spiel zu beenden, spiele ich wieder Tetris auf dem Gameboy -.-
> 
> No way!


Dann kommen irwann noch DLC´s für Tetris, damit man den Farbe der blöcker der Stimmung anpassen kann und ohen DLC kann man es net mehr spielen
Aber jo ich hät wohl Lust auf ne Runde Tetris


----------



## gpanda (19. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ganz normale Sache ist ein unternehmen.
> 
> Aber man muss ja nicht wegen jeder ******** ne news machen ne.



OMG du musst es ja nicht lesen. Son unsinniger comment.

Zum Topic: Statt GRATIS patches rauszubringen gibts jetzt DLCs. Ich finds lächerlich. Wer will kann es sich kaufen ich mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Februar 2010)

gpanda schrieb:


> Statt GRATIS patches rauszubringen gibts jetzt DLCs




Das wird der nächste schritt 
Patches mit einfachen Bugfixes müssen gekauft werden


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Februar 2010)

Die Firmen gehen so weit wie sie gehen können und damit ohne rücksicht auf die ehrlichen Spieler.Es gibt Spielfirmen wie Blizzard die bringen keine Dlcs .Und jetzt erjlärt mir nicht den Unterschied zwischen Pub. und Ent. die Ent. haben bei jedem normalen Vertrag mitzureden.Und ob man Spiele weiterverkaufen kann interessiert die nicht hat auch noch nie.Das ist nicht im Intresse wenn man Spiele weiterverkaufen muss um zu leben dann macht sonst was.


----------



## gpanda (19. Februar 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich kann ja verstehen, dass die ganzen Raubkopierer sehr schädlich sind !
> 
> ...



Du hast ja überhaupt keine Ahnung. Wenn Steam so sicher wäre wieso gibt es dann von jedem Steam Spiel ne Raupkopie.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (20. Februar 2010)

Ich presönlich boykottiere solche Vorhaben schon lange indem ich nur noch Spiele ''vom Grabbeltisch'' kaufe. Man glaub garnicht was für hübsche Saschen ma dort alles findet.
Alterntiv hat man einen Ausweis für die Videothek seines Vertrauens und Freunde die einem mal ein Spiel borgen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Februar 2010)

worum gehts es in der news
Um den gebbrauchtmarkt ,vom raubkopien wird da nicht geredet.
das DRM und dlc entwickelt worden ist um den gebrauchtmarkt von PC spielen zu gängeln oder ganz verdrängen soll.
war klar,DRM ist so einfach aus einen spiel zu entfernen das jeder programier anfänger dies kann.
dafür braucht man nicht einmal spezielle software,man kann einfach den ms debugger nehmen um die dll z finden dnnach braucht man nur die routine umzuschreiben (die exe)und manhatt DRM entfernt.
andrs sieht das bei DVD abfrage schutzsoftware(tages,securom 7,savedisk)dortr findet man zwar die dll aber diese muss bearbeitet werden.
Bei steam ist dies auch notwendig aber nicht zwingend.

so dass man auf lange sicht für ein spiel durchzuspielen ,dazu noch mehr geld bezahlen soll.
finde ich eine schweinerei,erst bezahl ich 50€ und dann soll ich noch mehr draufzahlen wenn ich es beenden kann.
dass geht nicht.dann warte ich lieber bis es aufn grabbeltisch landet,dann können die auch dlc fürn euro haben.mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (20. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es gibt Spielfirmen wie Blizzard die bringen keine Dlcs ..



Selbstverständlich hat Blizzard DLcs. Für WoW gibt es den verhassten Itemshop, der konsequent ausgebaut wird. Activision Blizzard CEO Kotick hat auch schon angekündigt, dass die Micro-Payments in der MMO Sparte immer weiter ausgebaut werden sollen. 

Bei 13€ monatlichen Gebühren halte ich Blizzards Vorgehen für das gierigste der gesamten Branche. Es zerstört auf unnötigste Weise die Qualität ihrer Spiele und das, obwohl gerade Blizzard es am allerwenigsten nötig hätte. Vor allem da wir hier nicht über ganze Bonusmission oder soetwas sprechen sondern über lächerliche kleine Haustiere für 10€ das Stück. (Preis ist laut Blizzard aufgrund des enormen Programmieraufwands so hoch. Der ist mit 13€/Monat nicht zu stemmen...)

Sobald ein Unternehmen an die Börse geht, übernehmen die Aktionäre das Ruder und die denken kurzfristig und gewinnorientiert. EA CEO Riccitello steht trotz hervoragender Spiele stark in der Kritik, weil die Aktionäre gerne schneller mehr Kohle haben wollen...

@ Topic:

Mich stören DLCs zurzeit garnicht. Solange man das Spiel trotzdem mit der vollen Qualität genießen kann wie z.B. in Dragon Age oder Mass Effect, sollen die Publisher sich ruhig an denen bereichern, die soetwas mögen und sich über Inhalte nach dem Durchspielen freuen. Solange es nicht schädlich ist finde ich es nicht richtig, etwas so stark zu kritisieren (ausser im Falle Blizzards = pure Gier). Sollten sich die DLCs allerdings künftig negativ auf das Spielerlebnis auswirken, werde ich solche Spiele nichtmehr kaufen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Februar 2010)

Oh man, fällt denen den nichts besseres ein? Bei gebrauchten Autos fängt auch keiner an Gebühren an den Hersteller zu erheben. Die haben doch ihre 50-60€ an dem Spiel verdient, was wollen die den noch?
Die sollten lieber was weiter gegen Raubkopierer machen, aber ohne den ehrlichen User zu behindern. Dann werden die Spiele vllt. im Gesamten wieder mehr gekauft und können billiger werden, wodurch wieder noch mehr Leute spiele kaufen würden.

Ich persönlich kaufe Spiele eh erst wenn sie etwas billiger werden, z.B. hab ich letzten bei Saturn Crysis+Crysis Warhead+ Wars für 17€ bekommen, das nenne ich Schnäppchen!


----------



## Masterchief (20. Februar 2010)

spiel kaufen und einfach Cracken ist nicht verboten meiner meinung nach und dann ist DLC auch im arsch


----------



## Pixelplanet (20. Februar 2010)

ist sowas überhaupt Rechtlich möglich ?

ich meine die Kassieren dann ja quasi 2 mal für einen inhalt


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Februar 2010)

Diese nachträgliche Bezahlung von Spielinhalten (also das Ende des Games) wird sicherlich mit dem deutschen Recht kollidieren. 

Ein Hinweis auf der Verpackung reicht nicht aus. Die Nutzungsbedingungen auch nicht, da diese erst nach dem Kauf ersichtlich sind. Außerdem kann man mit der Verkehrssitte argumentieren, da dies sehr ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## kenji_91 (20. Februar 2010)

mein guter alter gameboy und pokemon : D.......


----------



## Betschi (20. Februar 2010)

Typisch EA, die mit ihren komischen Zeugs. Zum Glück wohne ich in der Schweiz, da man viele Sachen machen, die in Deutschland verboten sind


----------



## bingo88 (20. Februar 2010)

Eine Frechheit ist das! Und dann tun die noch so, als würde dadurch das "Spielerlebnis itensiver" (Ubisoft zum neuen Kopierschutz)! Ganz ehrlich, ich habe schon lange kein Spiel mehr für den PC gekauft, nur noch Konsole. Es gibt leider immernoch genug Leute, die sich von den Firmen verscheißern lassen, aber ich hoffe, dass auch diese Leute merken, das die ehrlichen Käufer mit unzähligen DRM-Maßnahmen und vollkommen überteuertem DLC-Quatsch zu kämpfen haben, während die Schwarzkopierer da nur drüber lachen! Ich gehöre zu denjenigen, die nicht spielen müssen, daher fällt mir der Verzicht leicht. Andere wechseln dann auf Schwarzkopien. Und am Ende wird die Industrie sich kaputtgeschützt haben 



Betschi schrieb:


> Typisch EA, die mit ihren komischen Zeugs. Zum Glück wohne ich in der Schweiz, da man viele Sachen machen, die in Deutschland verboten sind


Ist bei euch nicht jetzt auch ne Diskussion über "Killerspiele" im Gange? Hab da die WOche sowas gelesen...


----------



## H@buster (20. Februar 2010)

gpanda schrieb:


> Du hast ja überhaupt keine Ahnung. Wenn Steam so sicher wäre wieso gibt es dann von jedem Steam Spiel ne Raupkopie.


Weil es sowieso von jedem Spiel eine Raubkopie gibt 
Den perfekten Kopierschutz gibt es nunmal nicht.

Aber Steam macht einiges richtig: Patches werden automatisch gesaugt und installiert (solange man das nicht ausstellt) und man kann seine Spiele immer installieren und deinstallieren wie man Lust hat, außerdem braucht man keine DVD. Downtimes sind auch sehr sehr selten, Ja klar, Steam hat auch Schattenseiten...
Aber es funktioniert! Und es wird weitgehend akzeptiert (im Gegensatz zu EAs DLC Politik). Und falls Valve irgendwann pleite gehen sollte, wäre es für die kein Problem im letzten Atemzug noch etwas rauszubringen, was Steam ohne Authentifizierungsserver laufen lässt.

Kein Weiterverkauf von Spielen? Nunja, dann mach doch für jedes Spiel einen neuen Account, dann kannstes auch weiterverkaufen.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

Ich verdien bei meiner Lehre rund 500€ (eigentlich wären es knapp 600€, aber da geht der Bausparvertrag und auch noch rund 45€ für die Stube weg), da stellt ein Spiel welches 50€ 10% des Lohns dar, jetzt rechne ich das mal auf Tage um, 20 Tage hat man pro Monat, sprich 25€ täglich, ich arbeite also ganze 2 Tage für ein Spiel, welches meiner Meinung nach auch nur halb so viel kosten würde für das was mir geboten wird. Viele sind noch Schüler und wissen es nicht, was es heißt, täglich 8 Stunden dafür zu arbeiten, sprich ich arbeite volle 16 Stunden für ein Spiel, was mir div. Einschränkungen gibt und dann auch noch nicht viel Inhalt bietet. Und das kann es nicht sein. Aus diesem Grund kaufe ich nur Spiele, die reduziert werden bzw. UK/US Importe, denn diese kosten meist nur die Hälfte.

Weiterverkauf ist für mich nicht sonderlich interessant, außer bei Einzelspielerspielen, solche DLCs mag ich auch nicht, wieso sollte ich dann für ein Spiel 50€+10€+10€ zahlen, sollte ich es durchspielen wollen. Das macht man einmal, ist über den DLC enttäuscht und kauft nie wieder einen.

Aus diesem Grund haben auch viele Raubkopien. Oder auch Spiele, für die es keine Demo gibt, für die zieht man sich in der Regel ne Raubkopie, dann probiert man die aus, da so gut wie alle Spiele einen Multiplayermodus haben, kauft man sich es dann einfach wegen Multiplayer, denn so erspart man sich Fehlkäufe. Bevor ich mir ein Spiel kauf, informier ich mich erstmal, einfach so in den Laden gehen und anhand der Top 10 kaufen mach ich nicht, denn Importe sind in der Regel billiger.


----------



## Sularko (20. Februar 2010)

Ich werde DLC´s weiter meiden, und Games die ich ohne nicht zu ende spielen kann, erst recht.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (20. Februar 2010)

Ein gutes Beispiel ist auch Asassins Creed 2: Da werden zwei Missionen als DLC angeboten, die ursprünglich zum Hauptspiel gehörten. Das Spiel kostet für den PC 50€ und für Xbox 360 und PS3 ca. 65€ und der DLC, der ja eigentlich zum Spiel gehörte ca. 5-10€ kp. Heißt auf Deutsch: Spiel wird teurer. DLCs waren ja eigentlich als eine Art Add-On gedacht, die Bonus-  Missionen und Level, Objekte, Waffen usw. bringen sollten. Aber mittlerweile werden sie als Gewinnmaximierende Maßnahme missbraucht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (20. Februar 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> Wieso lädt jmd ein spiel?  weil es die 50€ nich wert is?! evtl schonma an diesen punkt gedacht?...



Was ist das denn für eine schlechte Ausrede? Dann wartet man halt, bis das Game für 20€ erhältlich ist!


----------



## SolidBadBoy (20. Februar 2010)

boooaahhh wenn ich sowas hoere dann denke ich denen die damit geld verdienen wollen mal ordentlich eins auszuwischen! solche geldgierigen alocher!

sry fuer meine ausdrucksweise aber sowas ist nicht akzeptabel!!!

mfg
solid


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

@GR-Thunderstorm: Vergiss es, mit dem brauchst du über sowas nicht zu debattieren.
Danke an alle Raubkopierer die so eine ******* wie Ubisofts neues DRM-System überhaupt möglich gemacht haben.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

So ein Schmarren. Bisher wurde jeglicher Kopierschutz geknackt, da ist es nicht die Schuld der Raubkopierer (wenn man schon irrtümlich von Raub spricht...), sondern es ist einfach so - manche wollen einfach nicht so viel zahlen oder es ist das Hobby von so manchem, einfach den Kopierschutz zu knacken. Dass sowas dabei herauskommt, ist die Schuld vom Publisher/Entwickler. 

Windows 7 haben sich viele für 50€ gekauft, hätte es gleich 120€ gekostet, hätten es weitaus weniger gekauft.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

Spiele ohne derartige Kopierschutzmaßnahmen werden aber wesentlich häufiger geknackt - der Grund dafür bzw. die ersten die solche Schritte dagegen einleiten wollten, waren Valve mit ihrem Kacksteam - oder wieso veröffentlichen sonst immer mehr Publisher ihre Spiele für Konsolen?
Gäbe es keine Raubkopien, dann gäbe es auch nicht solche mehr oder weniger hinterfotzigen Kopierschutztechniken, weil sonst keiner einen Grund dafür gehabt hätte - als ob Microsoft, Valve, Ubisoft, etc. das auch aus Spaß machen.


----------



## moe (20. Februar 2010)

pfff.... die können mich mal am ***** lecken.

von nem halbfertigen spiel noch mal die hälfte abziehen und für den doppelten preis verkaufen? nicht mit mir, so nicht. 

ich lass mich doch von denen nicht verarschen. die sind auf uns angewiesen!! ohne die gamer, die für games bezahlen, gehen die zugrunde.

ich boykottier übrigens ea schon seit most wanted, und alles was mit steam "geschützt" ist auch. ich sehs einfach nicht ein, dass ich mich für jedes game irgendwo anmelden muss. 
übrigens gibts auch noch leute, die kein i-net an ihrem gaming pc haben, was ist mit denen? schon mal daran gedacht?

ich hab übrigens volles verständnis für alle raubkopierer und spiele cracker. in dem punkt ist die spiele industrie selber schuld. wer meint, die konsumenten so übern tisch ziehen zu müssen, der hats nicht anders verdient!


@Two-Face: das musst du auch von der anderen seite sehen: ich hab an meinem pc keinen internet anschluss, wie soll ich z.b. saints row 2 zocken?? das kacksteam geht halt nun mal nicht offline!!


----------



## Infernalracing (20. Februar 2010)

Ich Denke das Ten Dollar Projekt richtet sich nicht wirklich gegen Raubkopierer da die DLC´s früher oder später auch in Tauschbörsen und Foren auftauchen werden!
Sondern einzig und allein gegen den Second Hand Handel mit Spielen der vielen Publisher & Entwicklern ein Dorn im Auge ist, denn Dort wurden allein im letzten Jahr über 2 Milliarden Dollar umgesetzt von denen Sie keinen Cent bekommen!Link
Das Stichwort ist: Habgier!!!!


----------



## Arctosa (20. Februar 2010)

Ein weiterer Grund auf kostenpflichtige DLC's zu verzichten...


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

Es ist eine schande was die Hersteller aus den PC spielen machen. Die sollen einfach so weiter machen wie bisher auch. Immer diese Geldgier !!!


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

> Aber Steam macht einiges richtig: Patches werden automatisch gesaugt und installiert (solange man das nicht ausstellt) und man kann seine Spiele immer installieren und deinstallieren wie man Lust hat, außerdem braucht man keine DVD. Downtimes sind auch sehr sehr selten, Ja klar, Steam hat auch Schattenseiten...


 
Pah, Steam ist doch genauso ein Dreck wie alles andere auch.

Die Hersteller sollten sich wieder auf die gute alte Serial besinnen und den ganzen Aktivierungskram beseitigen.

So wie früher: Ich KAUFE ein Spiel und dann GEHÖRT es mir und ich habe es nicht nur lizensiert und nach dem ich die Serial eingegeben habe kann ich es uneingeschränkt ohne Schnickschnack spielen weiterverkaufen und nutzen solange ich will.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

Der beste Schutz gegen Raubkopien ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel mit einem ausgezeichneten Mehrspielermodus, CSS ist sehr populär, viele haben es legal, nur wenige spielen mit der illegalen Version, denn diese ist so gut wie immer veraltet und die Server sind überflutet von Cheatern. 

UT3/2004 raubkopiert auch so gut wie keiner, denn der Multiplayermodus ist es einfach wert.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

@ HCN

Ja und du wärst bestimmt der erste der rumheult weil sein Serial schon benutzt wird wegen keygens usw.


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

Ich rede von Serials die nur einmal offline beim installieren gebraucht werden und nicht noch irgendwie online überprüft oder abgefragt werden...... Und auhc nicht zum installieren von patches gebraucht werden.

Davon abgesehen rede ich von guten alten singleplayer Spielen, aber das scheint es bald ja auch kaum noch zu geben wenn cih mir die Entwicklung der Spielewelt so anschaue....


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

Ein reines Singleplayer spiel landet sehr schnell im eck und wird nicht mehr gespielt. Deswegen legen die hersteller sehr viel wert auch Online games. Wo man dann wiederum einen serial zur überprüfung usw. braucht.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

moe schrieb:


> @Two-Face: das musst du auch von der anderen seite sehen: ich hab an meinem pc keinen internet anschluss, wie soll ich z.b. saints row 2 zocken?? das kacksteam geht halt nun mal nicht offline!!



Genau deswegen kotzt mich so ein Kopierschutz auch an - hatte auch nicht immer Internet und musste manche Spiele (Half-Life 2, Bioshock) erst bei 'nem Kumpel aktivieren, damit ich's zocken konnte.


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

Tja wie hat dann bloß früher bei z. B. Halflife geklappt. Das spiel bietet stundenlangen Singleplayer Spielspaß und hat Millionen begeistert, war halbwegs bugfrei und CS gabs ohne monatliche Grundgebühr... 

Schon komisch heute scheinen es solche SPiele nicht mehr zu bringen....


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Der beste Schutz gegen Raubkopien ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel mit einem ausgezeichneten Mehrspielermodus, CSS ist sehr populär, viele haben es legal, nur wenige spielen mit der illegalen Version, denn diese ist so gut wie immer veraltet und die Server sind überflutet von Cheatern.
> 
> UT3/2004 raubkopiert auch so gut wie keiner, denn der Multiplayermodus ist es einfach wert.



Also so ziemlich alle Raubkopierer die ich kenne, raubkopieren bzw. ziehen sich alle Spiele, egal ob sie das Geld wert sind oder nicht, weil es so einfach bequemer ist - und das ist auch der Hauptgrund für die ganze Zieherei.
Außerdem hat sich UT3 nicht allzu dolle verkauft - obwohl Preis und der relativ benutzerfreundliche Kopierschutz sehr human waren.

EDIT: Öhm, was soll der Scheiß? Ich hab auf "Ändern" geklickt, nicht auf "Zitieren".


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

Bei CS 1.6 gab es ja den bekannten "A" Key. 

Halflife ist ein sehr gutes Spiel, dass man sich kauft, wenn man es mag, HL², die Raubkopie war ein Witz, ab ner bestimmten Stelle ging da nichts mehr. Damit man es weiterspielen konnte, musste man sich es kaufen und das haben auch viele gemacht.


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

Naja mir gefällt einfach die allgemeine Entwicklung der Hersteller nicht, die meinen nach einem Kauf noch weiter massig am Kunden verdienen zu müssen.
Ich werde auch weiterhin Steam meiden. Bisher konnte ich ale meine gekauften (!) Steam Spiele auch ohne Steam zum laufen bringen.

Sei es über Extra Items oder Accounts oder what ever....

In der Industrie ist es ja noch viel schlimmer. Ich arbeite bei einem großen Hersteller von Medizintechnik, die Kunden müssen das MRT für 1-4 Millionen kaufen, dann für 100 k€ die Software, aber halt: 

Die ist ja nur lizensiert und alle 6 Monate werden wieder 50 k€ fällig, sonst kann man das Gerät nicht mal mehr bedienen und im Prinzip gar nichts mehr damit machen.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

Wieso meidest du Steam ?? Das ist eine Super Plattform. Ich hatte nie probleme mit meinem account oder mit meinen spielen. Ich mag steam und werde es auch weiterhin nutzen.


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

Weil ich mich weigere eine Plattform bzw. ein Programm um Erlaubnis fragen zu müssen, jedesmal wenn ich ein GEKAUFTES Spiel zocken möchte.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Februar 2010)

Steam war auch nur als Antwort auf Raubkopien gedacht. Diese versteckt sich relativ primitiv unter Vorwänden, wie automatischer Patchdownload oder Online-Community.
Ich persönlich nutze Steam nur, wenn ich auch wirklich drauf angewiesen bin (Patches, Games aktivieren) ansonsten kann mir die Plattform gestohlen bleiben. Aber immernoch wesentlich besser als Games for Windows, dieses Frustonlinekompilat


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

Wieso ? Ob du es per internet registrierst per Key oder eben bei Steam es aktivierst und auch noch einen guten service bekommst mit updates ?? Da ist der unterschied nicht so groß ?!?


@ Two-Face

Ich habe in meiner steam liste auch nur spiele die von Valve kommen und ein steam voraussetzen. Aber ein spiel wie CoD MW2 muß man eben dort aktivieren und ich als Fan der serie mußte es nunmal kaufen.


----------



## HCN (20. Februar 2010)

Eben es läuft übers Internet und ich sehe es einfach nicht ein irgendwas aktivieren zu müssen was ich schon im Laden bezahlt habe. Raubkopierer hin oder her.....

Nennt mich ignorant und sturköpfig, ist aber so...


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

Sonst würde niemand ein spiel herstellen, weil einer es kauft und uploaded und alle anderen 20 millionen spieler laden es sich runter. Ich finde das auch immer blöd. Aber so wird illigalen spielern ein strich durch die rechnung gemacht...wenigstens halbwegs.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

Das sagt man bei Steam auch, was? Es gibt nen Hack bei Steam, damit man nen Account hat, bei dem alle Spiele, die über Steam erhältlich sind freischalten kann.

Steam ist ok, da es auch ohne dauerhafte Internetverbindung geht. Aber wenn eine 24/7 Verbindung vorrausgesetzt wird, ist das schlimm.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. Februar 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> In der Industrie ist es ja noch viel schlimmer. Ich arbeite bei einem großen Hersteller von Medizintechnik, die Kunden müssen das MRT für 1-4 Millionen kaufen, dann für 100 k€ die Software, aber halt:
> 
> Die ist ja nur lizensiert und alle 6 Monate werden wieder 50 k€ fällig, sonst kann man das Gerät nicht mal mehr bedienen und im Prinzip gar nichts mehr damit machen.


Bis zur Industrie musst du nicht mal gehen, praktisch jede größere Firma hat einen Exchange Server und da werden dann jährlich Lizenzkosten fällig, und nicht zwar nicht nur für die Software, für jeden User muss man regelmäßig blechen. Dabei tun die doch nix dafür, dass da jetzt statt 50 60 Leute einen Account haben. Einmal programmiert und fertig, und ein paar Sicherheitspatches sollten wohl kostenlos drin sein.
Fehlt nur noch, dass das noch auf Spiele und Windows übergreift und man zahlen immer wieder zahlen muss weil man so blöd ist und es legal gekauft hat.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Das sagt man bei Steam auch, was? Es gibt nen Hack bei Steam, damit man nen Account hat, bei dem alle Spiele, die über Steam erhältlich sind freischalten kann.
> 
> Steam ist ok, da es auch ohne dauerhafte Internetverbindung geht. Aber wenn eine 24/7 Verbindung vorrausgesetzt wird, ist das schlimm.


 

Das kenn ic haber bei keinem spiel auser bei Only Online games wie Day of Defeat Source. Oder was meinst du ? Okay es gibt auch Rollenspiele wie EVE aber das braucht man nicht unbedingt auf steam.


----------



## DarkMo (20. Februar 2010)

ich will das spiel installieren und go. jedes spiel kann von mir aus selber wie bc2 mit nem vorgeschalteten updater nach updates schauen, dazu brauchs kein steam >< mir gehts scho aufn sack, das mer mittlerweile zum spielen des spiels bei denen irgend nen acc brauch. statistiken gabs bei bf1942 auch und da braucht sich keiner reggen. namen konnte man ändern wie man wollte und heut isses urplötzlich urst problematisch un gekröse... und dnan noch ne zusatzsoftware installieren? da auch nochmal nen acc anlegen? da zeig ich ganz gekonnt nen vogel. das is mir zuviel stress ^^ ich will spielen un mir ned nen server mieten müssen wo ne datenbank drauf läuft mit all meinen passwörtern *dramatisier* ^^ und um freunde zu finden brauchs auch kein steam - wozu gibts die ingame friendlists usw? sowas auf externe tools auszulagern is doch einfach rotz. un was intressierts mich, ob der jetz grad css un ned bc2 zoggt (aus der luft greif) - wenn ich nur bc2 hab oder nur dadrauf lust hab, kann der spieln wo er will ^^ is er in dem game off, isser halt off un fertig. und dann eben dieses online laden. ich will ne dvd in der hand halten, wenigstens diese minimalistische packung obendrein und mich daran erfreuen und nich im arbeitsplatz meine plattenkapazität bewundern, wie toll voll die doch is. oder jedesmal den rotz neu laden zu müssen, wenn man das spiel mal ned mehr brauch. da will ich das zeuch au ned ewig lagern müssen. is sicher keine pflicht bei steam, aber fördert nur sone mentalität - die mir eben gegen strich geht ^^ un sowas förder ich eben nich *g*

das sind so in etwa meine gründe. ich mags oldschool un basta *sturkopp*


----------



## rebel4life (20. Februar 2010)

Formatierung? Gliedere mal deinen Post, so hört man nach der ersten Zeile das Lesen auf.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (20. Februar 2010)

Also Ich find es schon unmöglich, dass so viele Leute sich wegen Spielen aufregen und die Publisher Ihnen immer mehr Anlass dazu geben. Bei Half Life war es wirklich noch so, dass man das Spiel gekauft hat und dann das volle Spiel bekam, inklusive CS. Für CS gabs immer wieder Maps die man sich ziehen konnte. Damals war alles noch so einfach, fast alle waren zufrieden. 

Anscheinend waren die Publisher aber nicht mehr so zufrieden im Laufe der Zeit. Spiele werden teurer (CoD:MW2), Immer schlechter, kürzer, bekommen kein LAN-Modus mehr (Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2), sind mit Bugs übersäht (Gothic 3) und dann noch die DLCs. 

Aber das was mich am meisten schockiert ist die Tatsache, dass viele die Spiele dennoch kaufen! Weis Gott wie viele Deppen haben CoD:MW 2 gekauft, obwohl es hieß dass es 60€ kosten soll!
Weis Gott wie viele Diablo 3 kaufen werden, obwohl der LAN-Modus fehlt! 
Die Leute lassen es mit sich machen. Einige haben schon lange die Schnautze voll, aber die meisten lassen sich ausnehmen! Daher weht der Wind!


----------



## Earisu (20. Februar 2010)

Sollen sie doch das Spiel als Shareware anbieten und zum fertig spielen brauch man nen dlc, das fänd ich noch in Ordnung, bzw noch vertretbar.

Aber alles andere werd ich mir nicht antun, da es zum einen andere Games gibt die auch gut sind, und zum anderen gibts für den Notfall immernoch downloads.

Für ein gutes Spiel zahl ich gerne nur wenn ich mir heute die Spiele anschaue!?! Wo bleiben die Highlights? Fifa10? Need4Speed? oder was es sonst noch gibt, es kommt einfach nichts heraus was mich jetzt so vom Hocker reißt das ich sagen würde ja das kauf ich^^

Leider sieht es auf den Konsolen auch nicht mehr wirklich rosig aus ich bin einfach nicht bereit Microsoft noch mehr Geld in den Ar*** zu schieben nur das ich Online sein kann.

Zum Thema Steam^^ find ich ok ich hol mir hin und wieder so nen Weekend Deal oder so. Sind günstig und wenn man was für seinen Geschmack findet warum nicht. Hauptsächlich zock ich CSS darüber aber Steam als Allheilmittel für Kopierschutz hinzustellen ist schwachsinn, das steckt wieder die Geldgier der Publisher dahinter gleiches Geld wie im Laden nur keine Hülle kein booklet... aber auf der anderen Seite natürlich recht schnell spielbar (mit 32mbit  ) 

Und das Thema Anticheat sollten sie mal etwas ernsthafter in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## n3oka (21. Februar 2010)

Für mich ein Grund mehr keine EA Spiele mehr zu kaufen


----------



## derpuster (21. Februar 2010)

"project ten dollar"? ich soll kohle überweisen, damit ich ein schon erworbenes spiel zuende spielen kann? das is ja wie demos verkaufen.
das wird nicht dabei helfen, den raubkopieren den garaus zu machen. das gegenteil ist der fall. die "räuber" würden es eh nicht kaufen, und die die es eigentlich erwerben möchten, da sie sich davon qualitative vorteile versprechen (z.b. weniger abstürze, support etc.), werden noch abgezogen. letzendlich muss der normale kunde das finanzieren, was der raubkopierer an schaden verursacht. das lockt noch mehr leute in die "illegalität".
eine lösung wäre da eher die idee von ubischuft, mit einer ständigen onlineverbindung, wobei geprüft wird, ob es eine original ist oder nicht. dabei könnte man denen, die legal zocken, mit bonusgegenständen noch einen anreiz geben, den der raubkopierer nicht bekommen kann.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

Und wie kommt es dann, dass manche Studien aussagen, dass diese Kopien den Markt beleben? Würdest du ne CD kaufen, ohne sie vorher anzuhören? Im Laden ist das immer schlecht, die 30s bei Amazon kann man auch vergessen, was bleibt einem also - richtig, die Kopie, wenn man die CD mag, dann kauft man sie, wenn einem die Lieder nicht gefallen, dann halt nicht.


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine schlechte Ausrede? Dann wartet man halt, bis das Game für 20€ erhältlich ist!



Ich kann diese Kindergartenargumentation auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Von allen Seiten bekommt man direkt und indirekt zu hören,"Ist zu teuer--->kaufe ich nicht--->lade ich mir dafür herunter--->Hersteller ist ja selber schuld...^^
Warten bis es billiger wird und gut ist. 

MfG


----------



## derpuster (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Und wie kommt es dann, dass manche Studien aussagen, dass diese Kopien den Markt beleben? Würdest du ne CD kaufen, ohne sie vorher anzuhören? Im Laden ist das immer schlecht, die 30s bei Amazon kann man auch vergessen, was bleibt einem also - richtig, die Kopie, wenn man die CD mag, dann kauft man sie, wenn einem die Lieder nicht gefallen, dann halt nicht.



ja, klar kauf ich mir ne cd ohne sie vorher gehört zu haben. die mukke lief entweder schon im radio, disco, kneipe etc. oder ich bin eh ein fan des künstlers. 

die daten werden von irgendwelchen idioten geklaut und denen ist es zu verdanken das der markt angekurbelt wird? ja klar, es werden kopierschutzmechanismen verkauft, aber mehr spiele musik etc. wird durch diese kriminellen nicht verkauft. wer sich mukke klaut hat sie ja schon. weshalb soll er sich die dann noch kaufen? 
bei spielen das gleiche: a....loch klaut sich seine software zusammen und ich muss als kunde zusehen, wie ich mit dem kopierschutz zurechtkomme. das ist keine belebung des marktes.  
und noch ne frage: wer hat diese dumpfe aussage in eine studie gepackt? war mitsicherheit ein datendieb.
wer letzendlich die kopien fördert und unterstützt macht sich zumindest der anstiftung zur straftat schuldig. klingt zwar etwas böse von mir, aber ich habe keinen bock, diese idioten zu fördern oder zu ermutigen. 
wenn ich sone arme sau bin und mir die spiele nicht leisten kann, muss ich halt dafür arbeiten gehen...oder mutti mal wegen taschengeld fragen.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

Schon mal geschaut, dass man auch laufende Kosten hat, die man decken muss, wenn man arbeitet? Auto?!

Die Preise sind zu hoch und werden immer höher.


----------



## derpuster (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Schon mal geschaut, dass man auch laufende Kosten hat, die man decken muss, wenn man arbeitet? Auto?!
> 
> Die Preise sind zu hoch und werden immer höher.



schonmal geschaut, das man mit harz4, arbeitslosigkeit oder dem taschengeld sich nichmal nen auto leisten kann, geschweige denn einen spielefähigen rechner? 
nicht jeder der arbeitet braucht ein auto oder hat laufende kosten in der höhe, das man sich für ca.45€ kein spiel mehr leisten kann.
armut oder eine knappe kasse berechtigen einen nicht dazu, anderen leuten ihr produkt zu klauen. und wer sich, wegen seiner finanziellen situation, zur kriminalität hingezogen fühlt, sollte keine luxusgüter sondern was zu essen klauen. das wiegt nicht so schwer und ist unter umständen sogar begründbar.
weswegen werden spiele und cds teurer? weil geklaut wird.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

Wieso wird Sprit teurer? Richtig, weil die Preise hochgetrieben wird und nicht weil das Öl gestohlen wird. An den Pipelines wird gerne mal etwas abgezweigt, aber die Ölfirmen sagen einfach immer, dass hier ne Krise ist, dann wieder dort eine, dann ist das Öl aufeinmal immer zufällig zur Ferienzeit alle...


----------



## derpuster (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wieso wird Sprit teurer? Richtig, weil die Preise hochgetrieben wird und nicht weil das Öl gestohlen wird. An den Pipelines wird gerne mal etwas abgezweigt, aber die Ölfirmen sagen einfach immer, dass hier ne Krise ist, dann wieder dort eine, dann ist das Öl aufeinmal immer zufällig zur Ferienzeit alle...



du schreibst mist.
nur weil dir eine cd zu teuer ist oder das spiel nicht zu dem preis zu bekommen ist, wie du es gerne hättest, rechtfertigst du das bestehlen derer, wenn auch nicht sympatischen, firmen, die ihr geld und viel zeit investieren um dir den luxus des computerspielens zu ermöglichen.
so kommt das was du schreibst zumindest rüber.
auch wenn es mittlerweile fast zum guten ton gehört, im besitz mindestens einer raubkopie zu sein, bleibt es billiger diebstahl.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2010)

@rebel: Dann kauft man sich es halt einfach nicht und/oder wartet bis es billiger wird. So einfach ist das.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

> Der Raub (§ 249 StGB) setzt sich aus den Delikten Diebstahl und Nötigung zusammen.
> 
> Tatobjekt des Raubes ist (wie bei Diebstahl und Unterschlagung) eine fremde bewegliche Sache. Tathandlung des Raubes ist die Wegnahme der Sache unter Anwendung bestimmter Zwangsmittel.





> Einen Diebstahl im Sinne des § 242 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) begeht, wer einem anderen eine fremde bewegliche Sache in der Absicht wegnimmt, sie sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen.
> 
> Sachen sind alle körperlichen Gegenstände, also auch Tiere nach §§ 90, 90a BGB. Der Aggregatzustand der Sache ist nicht von Bedeutung. Beweglich sind alle Sache, die tatsächlich fortgeschafft (bewegt) werden können. Fremd sind alle Sachen, die zumindest auch im Miteigentum eines anderen stehen.



Ist nur eine Kopie und kein Diebstahl oder Raub. Raubkopie ist ein Tatbestand, den es in der Realität nicht gibt bzw. welcher sehr fikitiv wäre.

Eine Raubkopie wäre es, wenn du der Beifahrer in nem Auto bist, auf den Fahrer wird geschossen, die Räuber nehmen euer Geld mit, jetzt ist das ein schwerer Raub. Wenn du jetzt hergehst und zum nächsten Auto und dessen Insassen bedrohst/verletzt und dann etwas entwendest, dann wäre das eine Raubkopie.

Wie man sieht ein Begriff, den sich die Softwareindustrie ausgedacht hat um etwas schrecklich klingen zu lassen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2010)

Es ist auch irgendwie schrecklich. Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass Raubkopien mit schuld daran sind, dass ganz normale Mitarbeiter, die nichts mit der Preisgestaltung zu tun haben, gefeuert werden.


----------



## derpuster (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ist nur eine Kopie und kein Diebstahl oder Raub. Raubkopie ist ein Tatbestand, den es in der Realität nicht gibt bzw. welcher sehr fikitiv wäre.
> 
> Eine Raubkopie wäre es, wenn du der Beifahrer in nem Auto bist, auf den Fahrer wird geschossen, die Räuber nehmen euer Geld mit, jetzt ist das ein schwerer Raub. Wenn du jetzt hergehst und zum nächsten Auto und dessen Insassen bedrohst/verletzt und dann etwas entwendest, dann wäre das eine Raubkopie.
> 
> Wie man sieht ein Begriff, den sich die Softwareindustrie ausgedacht hat um etwas schrecklich klingen zu lassen.



ok, dann wissen wir halt bescheid.
raubkopien sind legal. und der rebel4life ist auch nich zu arm um seinem hobby ehrlich nachzugehen.
eine raubkopie fällt unter geistiges eigentum, und dafür gibt es gesetzestexte.
und der vergleich mit fahrer und beifahrer zeigt ja in welcher liga bei dir gespielt wird. hauptsache ein rebell sein, auch wenn man nicht weiß wogegen.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Ja und es ist genauso schrecklich das es Raubkopierer gibt und die es auch noch im Internet verbreiten.


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Und wie kommt es dann, dass manche Studien aussagen, dass diese Kopien den Markt beleben?


Welche Studien sagen das aus?

MfG


----------



## derpuster (21. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Welche Studien sagen das aus?
> 
> MfG


selbstgemachte studie.
spiele kopiert bis meppen und gesehen, das bei mediamarkt am samstag was los ist.
ergo: ich kopiere und bei mediamarkt klingelt trotzdem die kasse. is doch logisch


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

derpuster schrieb:


> selbstgemachte studie.
> spiele kopiert bis meppen und gesehen, das bei mediamarkt am samstag was los ist.
> ergo: ich kopiere und bei mediamarkt klingelt trotzdem die kasse. is doch logisch


Das würde zumindestens die Einstellung einiger User heir in sachen Raubkopien erklären. 

MfG


----------



## moe (21. Februar 2010)

aber damit, dass die hersteller als antwort auf die steigende anzahl der "raubkopien" die preise für die software erhöhen ist auch niemand geholfen. dann könnens sich nämlich noch weniger leisten, und es laden noch mehr die software illegal runter. das ist ein teufelskreis.

und das "project ten dollar" trägt ganz sicher nicht dazu bei, die zahl der raubkopien zu verringern, bzw. mehr leute zum softwarekauf zu bewegen. wenn ich die software käuflich erworben habe, dann will ich damit machen was ich will, dann gehört die software mir.
ich kauf ja auch kein auto und muss dem hersteller beim weiterverkauf noch was abdrücken.

um mal noch nen anderen punkt aufzugreifen: viele spiele sind ihren kaufpreis bei langem nicht mehr wert. ich hatte die letzten drei teile der CoD reihe in ca. 6 stunden durch. ich bezahl doch nicht 10€ pro stunde spielspaß!
genauso die NfS serie: wie kann man ein so verbuggtes spiel wie shift auf den markt bringen? sowas gehört bestraft!! 
das ist als würde ich ein auto kaufen und hätte nur drei räder und drei gänge. sowas ist einfach inakzeptabel und unter aller sau!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ist nur eine Kopie und kein Diebstahl oder Raub. Raubkopie ist ein Tatbestand, den es in der Realität nicht gibt bzw. welcher sehr fikitiv wäre.
> 
> Eine Raubkopie wäre es, wenn du der Beifahrer in nem Auto bist, auf den Fahrer wird geschossen, die Räuber nehmen euer Geld mit, jetzt ist das ein schwerer Raub. Wenn du jetzt hergehst und zum nächsten Auto und dessen Insassen bedrohst/verletzt und dann etwas entwendest, dann wäre das eine Raubkopie.
> 
> Wie man sieht ein Begriff, den sich die Softwareindustrie ausgedacht hat um etwas schrecklich klingen zu lassen.



Ich stimme dir zu, dass das Wort "Raubkopie" grober Schwachsinn ist und in den Medien verboten werden sollte. "Schwarzkopie" trifft die Thematik aber zu 100%.

Eine Raubkopie wäre, wenn ich auf der Straße einen Passanten niederschlage, sein Handy aus seiner Tasche nehme, per Infrarot oder Bluetooth seine Klingeltöne auf mein Handy überspiele und ihm dann sein Handy wiedergebe.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Februar 2010)

Was ist an "Raubkopie" eigentlich so falsch? Man nimmt sich etwas ohne zu bezahlen, das nennt man unter anderem auch "Raub".


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Ja also  Du Raubst eine kopie und der hersteller bekommt kein geld.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (21. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was ist an "Raubkopie" eigentlich so falsch? Man nimmt sich etwas ohne zu bezahlen, das nennt man unter anderem auch "Raub".



Falsch, das nennt sich Diebstahl. 
Raub findet immer unter Anwendung oder zumindest Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt statt. Sog. "Raubkopien" werden allerdings in den seltensten Fällen direkt von den Servern des Herstellers entwendet, sondern aus Torrent-Netzwerken oder dergleichen geladen, wo sie freiwillig angeboten werden. Man könnte sie also mehr oder weniger auch als Hehlerware bezeichnen, wobei dies vorraussetzen würde, dass man für die Kopie Geld gezahlt hat, also z.B. auf dem Polenmarkt. ^^
Da man hier vermutlich noch zig solcher Begriffe diskutieren könnte, sollte man sie schlicht und einfach Schwarzkopien nennen.  Das Wort Raubkopie ist jedenfalls genauso unangebracht wie der Pabst im Puff.


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

Die Raubkopie - Ein musikindustrielianisches Märchen

Da ist der Begriff definiert. Und auch schön mit Bildern.


----------



## derpuster (21. Februar 2010)

raubkopie, illegale vervielfältigung, urheberrechtsverletzung etc. etc.
schnurzpiepegal wie der juristisch korrekte begriff dafür lautet.....es bleibt illegal.
und die begründung, die spiele seien zu teuer, sie seien zu schlecht und die softwareindustrie ist eh böse und gemein, dann verstehe ich nicht, das diese idioten alle 6monate zum hardwaredealer hinlatschen und ihr taschengeld, kindergeld oder harz4 für teure grakas, die neuesten quadcores und noch einer fetteren festplatte verballern, um dann diese miesgemachte software spielen zu können.
spart euch das geld und die dummen komentare, geht arbeiten und kauft euch nen legokasten. der funktioniert auch ohne crack und cheaten braucht ihr auch nicht mehr. blos macht den ehrlichen usern das leben nicht mit eurer kriminellen energie und eurem pseudogequatsche madig.

das eigentliche thema: dlc ja oder nö. gut oder nicht.
dlc finde ich dann gut, wenn ich dafür auch was brauchbares bekomme, es aber auch an dritte weiter geben kann. das was ea vorhat ist nicht grad kundenfreudlich und lässt wohl leider nochmehr dieser oben beschriebenen gestalten aufkommen. was die kopierschutzmechanismen angeht hatte ich noch keine probleme mit diesen und hoffe, das die mechanismen besser werden. sowohl damit die hersteller ein kopieren vermeiden alsauch das der user keine negativen effekte zu spüren bekommt. z.b. inkompatibilität mit bestimmten hard-softwarekonstellationen oder auch der weiterverkauf.


----------



## windows (21. Februar 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich kann ja verstehen, dass die ganzen Raubkopierer sehr schädlich sind !
> 
> ...


Steam ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Kopierschutz den ich bevorzuge,genausowenig wie DLC, die sollen von mir aus Add-On´s rausbringen, aber keine DLC.

MFG
windows


----------



## Gunny Hartman (21. Februar 2010)

Die Frage sollte doch Lauten: Was machen Hersteller und Publisher falsch? 
Die Antwort: Man nimmt den Leuten immer mehr die Rechte an Ihrem Produkt! 

Man kauft ein Spiel und will es installieren. Früher ganz einfach, Spiel drauf und fertig. Heute muss man erst das Spiel installieren, dann einen Account erstellen, das Spiel registrieren - online, dann ein weiteres Programm installieren und nochmals einen Account erstellen und erst dann kann man das Spiel spielen. 

Man kauft ein Spiel und erwartet, dass man es ohne Probleme zu ende spielen kann. Allerdings gibt es immer mehr kostenpflichtige Extras, die früher einfach umsonst nachgereicht wurden, genannt DLCs. Früher wartete man einfach auf ein Add-On, für 20, 25€. Heute bezahlt man für eine Extramission 10€ und mehr. 

Früher wurden Spiele noch zu ende entwickelt, heute sind Spieler oftmals Beta-Tester. Es gibt Patchs die mehrere Gigabyte groß sind. 

Man hat einfach das Gefühl, immer weniger selbst über sein Spiel bestimmen zu können. Man kann es nicht mal mehr gebraucht weiterverkaufen, weil man ja DLCs benötigt, um es zu Ende zu spielen, oder es an einen Account gebunden ist. Und dieser Eindruck ist einfach nervig und schlecht.#

@Windows: Ja du hast recht, Ich verstehe gar nicht, wieso es kaum mehr Add-Ons gibt. Anscheinend lassen sich Spieler mit DLSs besser ausnehmen. Ich gehör jedenfalls zu den Leuten, die für DLCs bezahlen würden. Ich will ein richtiges Add-On und keine aus Restchen zusammengebraute Zusatzmissionssuppe.


----------



## Jan565 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich würde mir nie ein Spiel kaufen was DLC´s hat die mich was kosten, wieso auch? Ich habe für das Spiel bezahlt, was zu dem Lizensiert wurde bereits und alle weiteren Veränderungen des Spiels sind vom Hersteller nicht gebilligt aber vom Gesetzgeber nicht verboten. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die gegen diese Second Hands Spiele Shops angehen wollen. Alle Spiele, die dort verkauft werden, wurden zuvor im Laden erworben, also haben doch die Hersteller ihr Geld bekommen. Wenn ich es dann halt nicht gut finde, verkaufe ich es wieder. Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund vom wiederverkaufen, da ich fast nie Fehlkäufe tätige, bin aber froh das es einige Leute machen. Zum Beispiel wenn ich ein bestimmtes Spiel einer Serie suche, dann kann ich  es dort erwerben. Neue Spiele würde ich mir dort NIE kaufen.


----------



## ALDI Nord (21. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Man kauft ein Spiel und erwartet, dass man es ohne Probleme zu ende spielen kann. Allerdings gibt es immer mehr kostenpflichtige Extras, die früher einfach umsonst nachgereicht wurden, genannt DLCs. Früher wartete man einfach auf ein Add-On, für 20, 25€. Heute bezahlt man für eine Extramission 10€ und mehr.
> 
> Früher wurden Spiele noch zu ende entwickelt, heute sind Spieler oftmals Beta-Tester. Es gibt Patchs die mehrere Gigabyte groß sind.
> 
> ...



@OP Gebe mir bitte ein Beispiel, wo man DLC kaufen muss um ein Spiel zu Ende zu spielen. Regt mich schon die ganze Zeit auf. Außerdem steht in deiner Quelle NICHTS von "Man muss DLC kaufen um ein Spiel zu Ende zu Spielen". Du hast so deine eigene Meinung mit eingebracht, man könnte denken du schreibts für Springer.

EA macht es mit dem Ten Dollar Project richtig. Neukäufer werden belohnt, es gibt extra Inhalt zum Nulltarif. Mass Effect 2 als Beispiel. Man kan das spiel ohne Probleme durchspielen und das volle ME2 Erlebnis haben auch ohne Zaeed.

Warum es keine Old-school add-ons mehr gibt? Weil sich das einfach nicht rentiert Extra Inhalt auf eine Verkaufs-DVD zu packen.
Also werden die Add-ons nur noch Online verfügbar gemacht. Und heißen dann einfach DLC (Downloadable Content - Runterladbarer Inhalt).

Warum wird Inhalt aus dem Hauptprogram gestrichen und als DLC verkauft?
Wenn ein Spiel entwickelt wird, wird massenweise weggestrichen. Aus verschiedenen Gründen: Passt nicht ins Gameplay, Spielverlauf, Story. (Dasselbe passiert beim Film - Nicht verendete Scenen) Wenn es dann darum geht DLC zu erstellen, hat man bereits eine Grabbelkiste mit Inhalt aus der man etwas zusammenstellen kann. Und eben hier Offenbart sich auch das Gute am DLC es ermöglicht den Entwicklern Inhalt zu verfügung zu stellen, der sonst nie das Licht der Welt erblickt hätte. 

Was die Beschwerde über Unfertige spiele im generellen angeht, dieses Argument gilt für den gesamten IT Sektor. Gab mal eine Zeit wo Handys ohne Firmware upgrade ohne Probleme funktionierten.

Ich mag DLC habe bis jetzt bei Burnout Paradise und Boderlands zugeschlagen. Im Beiden Fällen hat DLC mein vergnügen mit dem Spiel Verlängert. Ich gebe zu Mad Moxxi war ein Reinfall. Und das Heutzutage Map packs als bezahlDLC (COD) angeboten werden finde ich auch nicht ok.
Wenn ihr ein Superspiel haben wollt, dass Gratis weiter entwickelt und erweitert wird, super community und dedicated server hat; Holt euch Team Fortress 2!

/Aldi


----------



## rebel4life (21. Februar 2010)

@derpuster:
Man muss nicht immer gleich ausfallend werden und andere der Arbeitslosigkeit bezichtigen. 

Sobald man mal entgegen der öffentlichen Meinung argumentiert (welche sehr stark von den Konzernen manipuliert wird), wird man gleich so hingestellt, dass man ein Raubkopierer sei usw., das ist schlichtweg engstirnig. 

Eine Disskussion ohne verschiedene Argumentationspunkte ist für mich keine Disskussion sondern reine Selbstverherrlichung.

Ich kaufe mir meine Spiele, denn ich spiele nur online und das geht mit Raubkopien schlecht. Ich hab das Geld dafür, aber ich warte in der Regel auch immer auf Angebote bzw. setze auf Importe. Die sind billiger. Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass ein Uncut Spiel welches aus England kommt 20€ weniger kostet als wie die deutsche Version, da muss einfach etwas schief gelaufen sein, seitens des Preises, findest du nicht?


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Raubkopie - Ein musikindustrielianisches Märchen
> 
> Da ist der Begriff definiert. Und auch schön mit Bildern.


Man man, ists doch egal ob jetzt Raubkopie oder Diebstahl einer urheberrechtlich geschützten Software, worüber wir hier reden sollte doch wohl klar sein, da brauch man jetzt nicht in solche Haarspaltereien abdriften. 



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Da haben wir so ein Früchtchen, dass gerne viel für seine Spiele bezahlt und sich alles gefallen lässt!


Blödsinn...^^
Als Neukäufer geniesst man Vorteile also was bitte ist daran falsch???

MfG


----------



## ALDI Nord (22. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Da haben wir so ein Früchtchen, dass gerne viel für seine Spiele bezahlt und sich alles gefallen lässt!



Ich lasse mir nicht alles gefallen. Nur wenn mir ein Spiel der Vollpreis nicht wert ist, oder andere Sachen mich nerven, Spiele ich es halt nicht.
Eine Gültige Entschuldigung für Raubkopien gibt es nicht!

Niemand wird gezwungen DLC zu kaufen. EA nutzt das 10 Dollar projekt nur um Käufer einen Neukauf schmackhafter zu machen. Ist das nicht besser als dein Savegame Online Geisel zu halten(Ubisoft)?

Und wir PC Spieler haben noch Glück - Kosten doch Konsolenspiele 10€ mehr.
Und Selbst MW2 ist mit seinen 60€ eigentlich ein Schnäppchen, Habe zwar "Nur" 40 Std gespielt. Aber wo sonst bekommt man 80 Std unterhaltung für 60€? Ich gebe aber auch zu dass ich nur 30€ Bezahlt habe (Amazon.co.uk).

bei Borderlands sind es bei mir weit über 100Std und Burnout Paradise waren es zuletzt über 1200 Std. Für mich ist DLC eher ein:" Ich habe sehr viel Spaß gehabt - Möchte mehr und dieses Spiel weiter unterstützen."


----------



## derpuster (22. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> @derpuster:
> Man muss nicht immer gleich ausfallend werden und andere der Arbeitslosigkeit bezichtigen.



was soll ich denn sonst vermuten. 
alle die diesen "sport" betreiben haben definitiv arbeit, wollen aber nicht zahlen? klar da gibs da auch noch nen paar von.
letztendlich ist es mir vollkommen wumpe ob ich den kleinkriminellen als schmarotzer oder sonstwie hinstelle. wenn ich durch sein verhalten in meinerm leben auswirkungen verspüre, muss sich dieser klumpen genmasse halt solche sprüche anhören.

sollte ich aber aufgrund des bezugs der "raubkopiererei" und der arbeitslosigkeit hier leute im forum beleidigt haben, weil sie ehrlich und arbeitslos sind und diesem "sport" nicht nachgehen, möchte ich mich bei diesen ausdrücklich dafür entschuldigen. 
ein aufrichtiges Entschuldigung dafür.

aber was soll man von "raubkopierern" denken? die fahren porsche und ham ne villa am bodensee? nein ich denke das viele der "raubkopierer" halt keiner beschäftigung nachgehen oder bei mutti wohnen, deren egoismus (hier wäre der arbeitende "raubkopierer" zu nennen) und sozialneid so ausgepägt ist, das sie es für ok empfinden sich über die gestzgebung und das eigentum anderer hinwegsetzen.

und auch wenn bestimmte user die softwarehersteller als raubritter oder sonstwie negativ sehen, ist es ein armutszeugnis sich aufs gleiche niveau herabzulassen, welches man den firmen fälschlicher weise vorwirft.

und klar kosten spiele viel geld, aber wenn das zu teuer ist, sucht euch ein anderes hobby. da wäre z.b. bungyspringen mit weckglasringen oder kampfhunde am schwanz ziehen. macht auch spass, wenn mans kann.

nochmal die arbeitslosen. 
ich selber war in dieser ruhmreichen situation und habe in der zeit gelernt mich mit meinen wünsche einzuschränken. die wünsche die ich mir trotzdem erfüllen wollte habe ich mir mit sparen erfüllen können. ok, porsche und villa am bodensee stehen noch auf der liste.

ich hatte echt nicht vor den ehrlichen usern des forums vors knie zu treten, nur den schmarotzern.


----------



## butter_milch (22. Februar 2010)

Ein Schmarotzer ist der, welcher die Produkte klaut.

Ein blökendes Schaf ist der, welcher mitmacht und sich Stück für Stück vom Publisher ausnehmen lässt. 

*CHOSE YOUR DESTINY*​


----------



## ALDI Nord (22. Februar 2010)

Was Wollt ihr Raubkopierer denn?

Beispiel:

MW2:
Wir haben Unzählige Stunden damit verbracht, das Online-Erlebnis zu optimieren. Wie schaffen wir dasselbe Erlebnis auf dem PC? Friends, Stat-tracking da nehmen wir doch Steam. Das spiel ist auf kleine p2p maps ausgelegt. Dedicated würde ein völlig neues Spiel bedeuten.
Raubkopierer: Steam was für eine Zumutung! Keine Dedicated Server, ihr habt eine bewusste Design Entscheidung getroffen, daher habe ich jetzt das Recht das Spiel zu spielen ohne was zu Zahlen.

Klaut ihr auch Autos weil euch das Schlüssellose Schlosssystem von Mercedes nicht gefällt?

Wenn euch was am Spiel  nicht gefällt, dann spielt es nicht!

Es gibt einen nicht das recht das Spiel zu klauen!

Achja und Spiele ohne Kopierschutz oder ähnlichen werden nicht weniger kopiert! World Of Goo

Und EA hat sich Gedanken gemacht. Anstatt aufrechte Käufer durch DRM etc. zu belästigen geben wir ihnen eine Kirsche obendrauf.
Und jetzt Kommt ihr und sagt: "Wie wenn ich das Spiel neu kaufe erhalte ich mehr als wenn ich eine Raubkopie spiele oder das Spiel gebraucht kaufe? Das gibt mir dann doch eindeutig das recht das Spiel zu klauen."

Übrigens so ein Bonus System sieht man an vielen Stellen, Meine Letzten beiden Die Ärzte Alben kamen mit Gutschein-Codes.


----------



## unterseebotski (22. Februar 2010)

Also ich seh das so: wenn mir ein Spiel mit zu viel Schikane auf den Sack geht, warte ich halt, bis es nur noch 20 oder 30 Euro kostet, je nachdem wie schlimm die Schikane für uns Käufer wird.

Ich begrüße zumindest, dass EA einem das Recht einräumt, ein Spiel wieder verkaufen zu können - ganz anders als Steam.
Von Spielen die man nur mit zusätzlichem Abkassieren beenden könnte würde ich eben die Finger lassen.

Schade ist jedenfalls, dass auch mit diesem Konzept der ehrliche Käufer noch weiter schikaniert wird, statt Raubkopierer endlich wirksam zu bestrafen/bekämpfen.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (23. Februar 2010)

Eine Sache die hier glaub ich noch keiner angesprochen hat (hab jetzt nicht alle Posts gelesen):

Immer mehr Spiele kommen ohne ordentliche Demo oder Beta daher. Woher soll ich als Gamer dann wissen, ob mir das Spiel gefällt und ob es mir wirklich 50€ wert ist? Ich hatte in den letzten beiden Jahren mehrmals Fehlkäufe wegen sowas. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen ,dass auch so einige die Spiele runterladen und sie erstmal illegal ausprobieren wollen. Und so kommt eins zum anderen und die merken wie einfach das doch ist und wenn sie das Spiel schonmal haben, warum dann noch kaufen?
Spiele bei denen von Anfang an die Community mit ins Boot genommen wird und die auf die Wünsche der Gamer achten, werden meiner Meinung nach auch in Zukunft keine Probleme haben! Wenn ich mir vorab ein Bild vom Spiel machen kann und evtl. auch mitentscheiden darf, dann kauf ich es mir auch zu 110% (bei mir z.B. Torchlight, geniales Spiel, guter Preis, spitzen Community und einzigartiger Support!!!)

Wenn mir aber eine Demo schon nicht gefällt (Alien vs. Predator 3), dann kauf ich das Game nicht und ich werds auch sicher nicht für lau nehmen, denn ******* wird nunmal nicht zu Gold, nur weils se umsonst gibt......
(AvP 3 war jetzt nur ein persönliches Bsp., muss sich also keiner auf den Schlipps getreten fühlen  )

@hab den Namen vergessen:
Heutzutage kein Internet am Spielerechner zu haben --> bei Singleplayerspielen kann ich da den Ärger über Onlineaktivierung etc. gut verstehen.
Hatte damals das Problem mit Half-Life 2. Ich im Internat ohne I-Net und dann musst ich das per Modem aktivieren/validieren und patchen. Hat ca. 5,5 Std. gedauert eh das fertig war. Nur um dann festzustellen, dass der Kopierschutz nicht mir meinem Laptop DVD-Brenner funktioniert.
--> in dem Fall war der Crack denke ich berechtigt


----------



## Raz3r (23. Februar 2010)

Naja... wenn die Spiele dann bald nur noch über DLC verfügbar sind wird
dann halt einfach das Spiel für die Konsole gekauft.

Hoffentlich kommt der Müll nicht auch bei Crysis 2 das es das nur über DLC gibt.

Dann greif ich da lieber zur Konsolenversion.


----------



## Amigo (23. Februar 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Eine Raubkopie wäre es, wenn du der Beifahrer in nem Auto bist, auf den Fahrer wird geschossen, die Räuber nehmen euer Geld mit, jetzt ist das ein schwerer Raub. Wenn du jetzt hergehst und zum nächsten Auto und dessen Insassen bedrohst/verletzt und dann etwas entwendest, dann wäre das eine Raubkopie.*



Da fällt mir echt nix mehr zu ein, welche Klasse besuchst du? 

@Topic: Die Publisher sucken einfach... BFBC2 und EA-Account haben mich schon angekotzt... (habs aber nicht storniert, glaub da gehts mir wie manchen CoD Veteranen... )

Also ich kauf mir 2-3 Games pro Jahr... natürlich würde ich mir auch gerne ein paar mehr kaufen, aber außer Games gibts noch anderes in Leben für mich und da ich keine XXXXnetto oder mehr *TRÄUM* verdiene kauf ich mir nur Games die ich wirklich spielen WILL!

Viele laden doch nur aus Langeweile oder um mit reden zu können, gerade die jüngeren wollen cool sein oder haben "Angst was zu verpassen!" 
Natürlich sind es auch gerade die jüngeren die, im Vergleich zu einem Arbeitnehmer, mehr Zeit zum zocken haben und deswegen potentiell mehr Games kaufen, aber da das liebe Geld nicht auf Bäumen wächst sollte man auch mal warten... 
Aber diese "Der hat das, ich brauch das auch!" -Mentalität kommt da oft zum tragen! Nennt sich ja bekanntlich Herdentrieb... 

Raubkopierer sind Schuld an der *******, zwar nicht alleine, aber ohne sie wär der Stein so nicht ins Rollen gekommen! 

btw: 2 Dinge sind unendlich? Falsch es sind 3!
Die Ausreden der pösen...


----------



## rebel4life (23. Februar 2010)

@FX5200:

Nur weil man einen Begriff so nicht hinnimmt, wie er bewusst falsch verwendet ist, ist man also ein Vollidiot?



> Beispiel einer Raubkopie
> 
> Es spielen ein Räuber und zwei Frauen, von denen eine später selbst zum Räuber wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (25. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Man man, ists doch egal ob jetzt Raubkopie oder Diebstahl einer urheberrechtlich geschützten Software, worüber wir hier reden sollte doch wohl klar sein, da brauch man jetzt nicht in solche Haarspaltereien abdriften.
> 
> 
> Blödsinn...^^
> ...



Achso Vorteile ja klar. Welche z.B? 60€ Kaufpreis, kostenloser "Bonus DLC"? Nenn mir mal ein paar Beispiele, die es Wert sind, dass man 50€ für ein Spiel bezahlt. Und sag mir doch bitte, weshalb man Jemandem den wiederverkauf seines Spiels schwer machen sollte. 
Wenn du 50, 60€ für ein PC Spiel bezahlen willst bitte! Absolut dumm mehr Geld auszugeben als nötig. Wegen Leuten wie dir steigen ja die Preise für Spiele immer mehr, gibt es mehr DLC die meist ein miserables P/L Verhältnis im Vergleich zu einem Add-On haben.Wie kann man nur so blöd sein und beispielsweise je Level 3€ bezahlen? Früher gehörte das noch zum, guten Ton, dass es für UT oder CS beispielsweise kostenlose Mappacks gab. Wahrscheinlich wissen die Publisher gar nicht mehr wohin mit dem Geld, das sie durch dumme Kunden verdienen, die Ihnen Ihre überteuerten DLCs abkaufen. In die Entwicklung neuer Spiele kann das Geld ja nicht fließen, das würde man ja merken. Überhaupt muss man sagen, dass viele Tester in so mancher Redaktion der Spielezeitschriften immer anspruchsloser werden und gute Wertungen an Spiele vergeben, die aus nichts weiterem als der Grafik mit ein bisschen Story bestehen. Genauso die Gängelung durch Kopierschutzmechanismen, die eine folge steigender Zahlen von Raubkopien ist, was wiederrum eine Folge von steigenden Preisen ist. Würden die mal bei 40€ bleiben, müssten sie Ihr Spiel nicht in ein "Virtuelles Fort Knox" hüllen, damit es blos keiner kopiert. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Spiele unter aller Sau! Das hat man zuletzt wieder bei Operation Flashpoint 2 gesehen. Aber die Liste ist lang...


----------



## riedochs (26. Februar 2010)

Einfach nicht kaufen ist da meine Meinung dazu. Ich halte von EA Produkten sowiso Abstand wenn möglich. 

Was DLCs angeht: Ich habe nur die von Fallout 3 gekauft was bei 5 DLC insgesamt dann 80 Euro zusammen für Spiel und DLC gemacht hat. Was mich eigentlich nur ärgert ist dass dann 3 Monate nach dem letzten DLC die GOTY Editon kommt bei der für 50 Euro alle DLC mit drin sind.


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Achso Vorteile ja klar. Welche z.B? 60€ Kaufpreis, kostenloser "Bonus DLC"?


 Aha, welches kostet denn so viel? PC Spiele kosten im Schnit um die 40€, keine Ahnung wo ihr immer einkaufen geht.^^


> Nenn mir mal ein paar Beispiele, die es Wert sind, dass man 50€ für ein Spiel bezahlt. Und sag mir doch bitte, weshalb man Jemandem den wiederverkauf seines Spiels schwer machen sollte.


Man macht ihn doch nicht schwerer sondern man erhält bei Neukauf eines Spieles einen einmaligen DLC der, weil er Accountgebunden ist, nicht auf andere, ees sei denn du gibst deinen Account auch ab, übertragbar ist. Wenn dir das nicht passt, kauf doch diese Spiele einfach nicht. So mache ich es jedenfalls wenn mich etwas stört. 


> Wenn du 50, 60€ für ein PC Spiel bezahlen willst bitte! Absolut dumm mehr Geld auszugeben als nötig. Wegen Leuten wie dir steigen ja die Preise für Spiele immer mehr, gibt es mehr DLC die meist ein miserables P/L Verhältnis im Vergleich zu einem Add-On haben.


 Zügel mal deine Ausdrucksweise. Wegen solchen provozierend, polemisch und unsachlichen Posts geraten solche Diskussionen stets außer Kontrolle oder willst du das etwa?
Ich jedenfalls gebe keine 50/60€ für Spiele aus, sondern so viel wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte.^^

Des Weiteren stimmt die Aussage nicht das die Spielpreise steigen. Absolut gesehen werden Spiele eher günstiger, da die Produktionsksoten  um ein vielfaches gestiegen sind, im Gegensatz zu den Spielpreise, welche sich quasi noch immer auf dem gleichen Niveau wie früher bewegen. 


> Wie kann man nur so blöd sein und beispielsweise je Level 3€ bezahlen? Früher gehörte das noch zum, guten Ton, dass es für UT oder CS beispielsweise kostenlose Mappacks gab.


 Wo zahlt man 3€ pro Level? Heute gibt es übrigens über alls wo es ded. Server gibt auch noch kostenlose Mappacks. Und früher, siehe Battlefield, kamen auch kostenpflichtige Updates heraus und das nicht zu knapp. Der Unterschied liegt einfach nur in der Quantität. Heute kommen viele kleine Updates heraus und früher waren es wenige Große.


> Wahrscheinlich wissen die Publisher gar nicht mehr wohin mit dem Geld, das sie durch dumme Kunden verdienen, die Ihnen Ihre überteuerten DLCs abkaufen. In die Entwicklung neuer Spiele kann das Geld ja nicht fließen, das würde man ja merken. Überhaupt muss man sagen, dass viele Tester in so mancher Redaktion der Spielezeitschriften immer anspruchsloser werden und gute Wertungen an Spiele vergeben, die aus nichts weiterem als der Grafik mit ein bisschen Story bestehen.


 Tja, dadurch das die Konsolen und somit im der überwiegenden Mehrheit, die Casualgamer die Aufmerksamkeit der Entwickler auf sich ziehen, führt das logischer Weise zu dem Trend das Spiele immer einfacher und oberflächiger werden. Man denke zum Beispiel an den Schwierigkeitsgrad damaliger Adventures. Wenn die Heutigen den gleichen Schwierigskeitsgrad hätten, würde kaum einer das Spiel noch kaufen. 
An der Problematik ändert man jedenfalls nicht, im Gegenteil, wenn man sich das Spiel aus genannten Gründen illegal herunterlädt und konsumiert, siehe 4 Mio Downloads CoDMW2. 
So wie Riedochs es schon richtig festgestellt hat hilft da nur Selbstkontrolle, in dem man das Spiel links liegen läßt und nicht erwirbt. Leider können das die Wenigsten...


> Genauso die Gängelung durch Kopierschutzmechanismen, die eine folge steigender Zahlen von Raubkopien ist, was wiederrum eine Folge von steigenden Preisen ist. Würden die mal bei 40€ bleiben, müssten sie Ihr Spiel nicht in ein "Virtuelles Fort Knox" hüllen, damit es blos keiner kopiert.


 Ja die jetzigen KS sind schon teilweise nervig aber so lange sich nichts an dem Rechtsbewustsein der ill. User etwas ändert, so lange werden die Entwickler versuchen ihre Produkte, zu Recht, vor dem illegalem Benutzen zu schützen. Man muss eben die Ursache angehen und nicht an den Symptomen herumdocktern, dass kennt man ja schon aus der Politik, dass das mittel und langfristig nicht funktioniert. 


> Meiner Meinung nach sind viele Spiele unter aller Sau! Das hat man zuletzt wieder bei Operation Flashpoint 2 gesehen. Aber die Liste ist lang...


Gut, dann werden die nicht gekauft und fertig. Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum viele das als Argument anführen und sich anschliessend das Spiel kostenlos ziehen. Was soll ich mit einem Spiel,l was eigentlich schlecht ist?
Da stimmt dann etwas an der Argumentationslogic nicht. 


riedochs schrieb:


> Was DLCs angeht: Ich habe nur die von Fallout 3 gekauft was bei 5 DLC insgesamt dann 80 Euro zusammen für Spiel und DLC gemacht hat. Was mich eigentlich nur ärgert ist dass dann 3 Monate nach dem letzten DLC die GOTY Editon kommt bei der für 5 Euro alle DLC mit drin sind.


Jep, kann ich verstehen aber so ist es nun einmal. Man kann immer warten und irgendwann wird dann halt das Produkt seiner Wahl günstiger. 

MfG


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (28. Februar 2010)

und wer ist als einziger davon nicht betroffen??

der raubkopierer natürlich der bekommt genüsslich das game samt aller erhältlichen DLC's ohne auch nur einen Penny auszugeben. wärend EA mit solchen mitteln das raupkopiern verhindern will werden die leute duch solche aktionen eher dazu verleitet genauso wie der neue Ubisoft Kopierschutz ala Assassins Creed 2 und Splinter cell Conviction alle leute die es sich erlich kaufen werden genervt sein davon nur der raupkopierer kann genüsslich zocken.

und von wegen die DLC's kann man nicht raubkopieren oft werden die in den Scenen als bundles angeboten Spiel + alle verfügbaren DLC's.

Jeder Kopierschutz wird geknackt es ist nur eine frage der zeit.
oft funktioneren die raubkopien sogar besser da nicht 50 programme im hintergrund laufen müssen siehe GTA 4


----------



## DarkMo (28. Februar 2010)

das mit den dlc's zielt doch auf den second hand markt ab un ned auf die raubkopierer *dacht* die erstkäufer bekomen nen großteil kostenfrei, bis auf die dlc's die dann sowas darstellen sollen, wie herkömmliche addons. ich persönlich hoff aber, dass man die addon/dlc's auch noch herkömmlich im laden kaufen kann. dieser boosterpack rotz ging mir scho aufn keks, bevor ich wusst was das is -.- bf2142 gekauft mit northern strike un nix ging. drecks account hick hack der mir jetz bei bc2 noch probleme bereitet und spielen konnt ichs trotzdem ned (das boosterpack)  da kommt freude auf.

ich würd mich eher über diese account philosophie aufregen. das is der wahre nervfaktor


----------



## DomiD93 (28. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nie ein Spiel kaufen was DLC´s hat die mich was kosten, wieso auch? Ich habe für das Spiel bezahlt, was zu dem Lizensiert wurde bereits und alle weiteren Veränderungen des Spiels sind vom Hersteller nicht gebilligt aber vom Gesetzgeber nicht verboten.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso die gegen diese Second Hands Spiele Shops angehen wollen. Alle Spiele, die dort verkauft werden, wurden zuvor im Laden erworben, also haben doch die Hersteller ihr Geld bekommen. Wenn ich es dann halt nicht gut finde, verkaufe ich es wieder. Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund vom wiederverkaufen, da ich fast nie Fehlkäufe tätige, bin aber froh das es einige Leute machen. Zum Beispiel wenn ich ein bestimmtes Spiel einer Serie suche, dann kann ich  es dort erwerben. Neue Spiele würde ich mir dort NIE kaufen.



Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Ich kaufe ein Spiel im Handel nicht dafür, um dann nochmal Geld für UNVERZICHTBARE UND ZUM SPIELABSCHLUSS BENÖTIGTE INHALTE zu bezahlen.  Entweder ich kaufe es im Paket oder gar nicht. Und wenn das die Zukunft des Gamings am PC sein soll, die Dreckspolitik (sorry dafür) von EA, Ubisoft und co., dann werde ich mich wohl in Zukunft wieder sinnvolleren Dingen im Leben zuwenden müssen, als dem Spielen. Schlimm genug dass die Kunden denen anscheinend sonst wo vorbeigehen.

Ich finde, sollten die Publisher das durchziehen, wär's mal Zeit für eine Aushungerungsaktion/Boykottaktion seitens der Spieler, denn die müssen endlich mal verstehen, dass auch der Otto Normalverbraucher nicht alles mit sich machen lässt.


----------



## MARIIIO (28. Februar 2010)

An den boykotten würden (wenn überhaupt) nur die schlauen gamer teilnehmen, von daher wäre das ganze wirkungslos. das geht aalles doch entweder s weit, bis einer maßlos übertreibt, und dann wirklich alle aufschreien oder durch die schrittweise einführung gewöhnen sich alle dran, und nix ändert sich.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (28. Februar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Aha, welches kostet denn so viel? PC Spiele kosten im Schnit um die 40€, keine Ahnung wo ihr immer einkaufen geht.^^
> Man macht ihn doch nicht schwerer sondern man erhält bei Neukauf eines Spieles einen einmaligen DLC der, weil er Accountgebunden ist, nicht auf andere, ees sei denn du gibst deinen Account auch ab, übertragbar ist. Wenn dir das nicht passt, kauf doch diese Spiele einfach nicht. So mache ich es jedenfalls wenn mich etwas stört.
> Zügel mal deine Ausdrucksweise. Wegen solchen provozierend, polemisch und unsachlichen Posts geraten solche Diskussionen stets außer Kontrolle oder willst du das etwa?
> Ich jedenfalls gebe keine 50/60€ für Spiele aus, sondern so viel wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte.^^
> ...



Spiele werden nicht billiger! Wenn die Entwicklung so viel Geld kostet, weil die unbedingt so einen Riesenaufwand machen müssen, ist das deren Problem. Das ist ja das gleiche mit den Kinofilmen: Die kosten auch immer 100 Millionen aufwärts und wenn den Film keiner schaut, wirds ein Flop. Das ist kein Argument um die Preise zu erhöhen. Die Spiele wurden nicht besser weil sie teurer wurden. Das ist ein absoluter Trugschluss.


----------



## ALDI Nord (28. Februar 2010)

@Gunny Hartman
Ich entnehme deinen Aussagen, dass du dir nie Spiele kaufst. Weil dir die Spiele zu teuer sind, zu schlecht sind und weil dich alle Maßnahmen gegen Raubkopierer Stören. Mein Tipp, hör auf zu Spielen, Ich würde dich gerne in die Indie-Titel Abteilung verweisen, aber ich glaube das du selbst da Gründe finden wirst warum die Leute, die hart arbeiten, dein Geld nicht verdienen.
Wenn ich gucke wie viele Stunden ich in mit den Letzten 3 Spielen die ich mir gekauft habe, verbracht habe, erscheinen mir 50€ als Lächerlich. Beispiel mein Main Char in Borderlands hat 4 volle Tage auf dem Buckel.

Raubkopierer sind wie Cheater - machen anderen Leuten das Spielen miese.


----------



## Gnome (28. Februar 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> In Zukunft sieht es also so aus, als würden Spiele als Shareware verkauft werden. Man bezahlt 50, 50€ für das Spiel und muss dann nochmals Geld investieren, wenn man es zu ende spielen möchte.



Was soll denn der Mist? Dann kauft ja keiner mehr EA Games Spiele 

Ich hoffe, dass wird nicht bei Bad Company 2 schon integriert....


----------



## DarkMo (28. Februar 2010)

ich rechne mal kurz am bsp vom verhassten wow ^^

spiel sagen wir kostete 40 euro (glaub das kommt hin). wobei sich die anschaffungskosten eh relativieren mit der zeit. gehen wir mal von 2 jahren spielzeit aus (bei vielen isses weitaus mehr). pro monat kostet der billigste tarif 11 euro. das sind also 40+24*11=304 euro. das heisst also pro monat 12,67 euro. wenn man am tag bescheidene 3 stunden spielt, hat man in einem monat (von 30 tagen ausgegangen) also 30*3=90 stunden spielzeit. in den 2 jahren sind das 90*24=2160 stunden spielzeit -> 90 tage. 90 tage spielzeit für 304 euro. macht pro stunde also 304/2160= ~14cent pro stunde. klar, telefonieren is billiger, aber jem ehr man zoggt und ingame redet statt das telefon zu nutzen  egal, lassen wir das ^^

wenn wir da die 4 tage auf 50 euro gegenrechen... 24*4=96 stunden -> 50/96= ~52 cent. knapp 4mal so teuer. wenn ich sowas wie bc2 sehe (für mich is un bleibt bf reiner multiplayer, egal obs da au nebenher noch 5 stunden sp gibt ^^), dann geht das viel eher in sone "billige" richtung wie wow. einmal zahlen, unendlich fun haben. bei spielen wie cod wo der mp wohl eher schlecht als recht und mehr sone art mieses anhängsel is, würd ich mir in die orschbacken beissen, wenn ich für 7 stunden spielspaß sone kohle ausgeben müsst ><

also gut, wems das wert is, sag ich nix dagegen. aber es soll keiner behaupten, das das wucher sei  (4mal mehr (wie ein vergleichbares und teils besseres produkt) is für mich teuer).


----------



## DaStash (1. März 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Spiele werden nicht billiger! Wenn die Entwicklung so viel Geld kostet, weil die unbedingt so einen Riesenaufwand machen müssen, ist das deren Problem. Das ist ja das gleiche mit den Kinofilmen: Die kosten auch immer 100 Millionen aufwärts und wenn den Film keiner schaut, wirds ein Flop. Das ist kein Argument um die Preise zu erhöhen. Die Spiele wurden nicht besser weil sie teurer wurden. Das ist ein absoluter Trugschluss.


1.) Danke für die ausführliche Beantwortung meiner Fragen. 
2.) Spiele werden nicht teurer, denn sie haben und das habe ich auch schon geschrieben, das gleiche Preisniveau wie damals. Monkey Island 2 beispielsweise hatte früher als es neu erschienen war 120DM gekostet. Die Durchschnittspreise lagen bei 80-90DM, was den heutigen Durchschnittspreisen von 40€ entspricht und wenn man jetzt noch die zigfach gestiegenen Produktionskosten hinzurechnet, sind Spiele defakto wesentlich günstiger geworden. Aber das brauch man ja nach deinen Aussagen gar nicht. Dann zeig mir mal ein kommerziell erfolgreiches Spiel, was in einer Hinterhofwerkstatt entwickelt wurde. 

Die Entwickler erfüllen den Anspruch der Kunden, mehr machen sie nicht. Die Standartanforderungen heutzutage führen nun einmal dazu, das die Produktionskosten exorbitant ansteigen, denn fotorealistische Grafik erstellt mal nicht jemand alleine über Nacht, sondern da werkeln dutzende Mitarbeiter mehrere Jahre daran, dann kommt noch die Storyabteilung, der Sound etc.. Zu behaupten das wäre deren Problem halte ich demnach für ein wenig naiv. Des Weiteren stimmt es auch nicht wirklich das teurere Filme nicht besser werden(äquivalente Behauptung zu dem SPielebeispiel), der wie man sieht stehen unter den bestverkauften Filmen auch gleichzeitig die teuersten, wie zum Beispiel Herr der Ringe, Avatar oder Titanic. 



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich rechne mal kurz am bsp vom verhassten wow ^^
> 
> spiel sagen wir kostete 40 euro (glaub das kommt hin). wobei sich die anschaffungskosten eh relativieren mit der zeit. gehen wir mal von 2 jahren spielzeit aus (bei vielen isses weitaus mehr). pro monat kostet der billigste tarif 11 euro. das sind also 40+24*11=304 euro. das heisst also pro monat 12,67 euro. wenn man am tag bescheidene 3 stunden spielt, hat man in einem monat (von 30 tagen ausgegangen) also 30*3=90 stunden spielzeit. in den 2 jahren sind das 90*24=2160 stunden spielzeit -> 90 tage. 90 tage spielzeit für 304 euro. macht pro stunde also 304/2160= ~14cent pro stunde. klar, telefonieren is billiger, aber jem ehr man zoggt und ingame redet statt das telefon zu nutzen  egal, lassen wir das ^^
> 
> ...


Was du da rechnest ist nicht representativ. Die durchschnittliche SPielzeit heutiger Spiele liegt bei 7-8 Std. Ein Spiel kostet um die 43€, macht also knapp 6€ pro Spielstunde. Ein Mmorpg ist in jedem Fall günstiger, es sei denn man spielt nur  knapp 2 Std. pro Monat, was natürlich generell und insbesondere bei einem Mmorpg keinen Sinn macht.

Die Kosten pro gespielte Stunde sind bei Mmorpg´s gegenüber anderen Spiel mit weitem Abstand am geringsten und folglich ist es am effektivsten, rein P/L technisch gesehen, wenn man solche Spiele spielt. Außerdem kommt noch hinzu, dass in regelmäßigen Abständen viel neuer Kontent hinzugefügt wird, was die Kosten pro SPielstunde noch weiter nach unten rellativiert.

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (1. März 2010)

ich hatte vor wow sowas nie gespielt. aber dieser "alles neu" aspekt und der hohe endeckergrad sowie die tolle geschichte, die in den quests erzählt wurde, hat mich dann doch sehr lange gefesselt. dann der "high-end" content wo es schon richtung e-sports mäßig zuging (40 mann raids erfordern disziplin und gutes teamwork, das hat dann schon mit stino zocken weniger zu tun). das spätere pvp war dann ebenfalls nochmal ne gute sache. knackpunkt daran war für mich: auch mit addons bliebs im endeffekt immer das selbe, nur frisch verpackt. viecher killen um mats und/oder kohle zu bekommen um dann besseres equip zu bauen. immer in die selben instanzen rammeln un raiden bis zum abwinken. solange man die ini nich kennt machts fun. die ersten drops au noch, aber irgendwann is eben der ofen aus ^^

aber dennoch sind dann bei mir ca 3 jahre vergangen gewesen. das hat noch kein herkömmliches spiel geschaft, weswegen ich dadurch ein wenig geprägt bin. ich weis noch, wie es vorm studium war. da hatte ich nen 28k modem zu hause und kaum inet erfahrungen. vom zocken ganz zu schweigen ^^ da hab ich jedes spiel mit multiplayer verflucht. kann der otto normal nutzer ja eh nich brauchen, da gibts keine story und keine kampagne, wad soll das ^^ un nu? 180° wende >< was will ich mit nem SP den ich an 2 3 tagen (wenns überhaupt so lang brauch) durch habe wenns doch noch den multiplayer gibt, in dem ich jahre lang fun haben kann *g*

aber mal zum thema zurück:
solange das ganze wirklich so bleibt, das der originalkäufer dabei nich benachteiligt wird - wayne. ich hab noch nie nen spiel gebraucht gekauft (was ich kauf, das mag ich und da will ich nen original un kein "abgegriffenes"/entjungfertes spiel), ebenso wird sowas nich mehr hergegeben *an eart und cnc von damals denk* (die liegen immernoch zuhause im schrank ^^).


----------



## MARIIIO (1. März 2010)

Vor vielen,vielen Jahren hab ich auch kaum spiele gekauft, aber fast alle Spiele gespielt.  Hat sich nach der Schule dann geändert. Wegen Zivi und Studium hatte ich trotzdem nicht die Kohle, mir viele Spiele zu kaufen. Daher habe ich mir ca. 2 Stück im Jahr gekauft, aber eben auf die anderen Verzichtet bzw. gewartet, bis sie nur noch um die 15-20€ gekostet haben, denn ein gutes Spiel ist auch nach nem Jahr noch gut 

Bin glücklich über diesen Gesinnungswandel, und vermisse die vielen Spiele auch nicht wirklich. Denn die Spiele, die ich kaufe, die will ich dann auch auskosten (BF2142: knapp 500 Spielstunden)
Denke damit könnten die Publisher leben, wenn keiner mehr raubkopieren, aber dafür auch weniger spiele kaufen würde, oder?


----------

